# jar bearbeiten?



## -Ener- (31. Januar 2006)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit eine .jar , bzw. die darin enthaltenen .class zu bearbeiten? Möchte ein Programm in deutsch umschreiben...


----------



## wSam (31. Januar 2006)

Du kannst versuchen die .class Files zu dekompilieren (z. B. mit Jad) und danach bearbeiten und danach wider kompilieren.


----------



## -Ener- (31. Januar 2006)

Habe das programm DJ Java Decompiler benutzt, nun habe ich z.B. eine c.jad und c.java im ordner mit drin, welches programm muss ich nutzen um wieder eine class  zu machen und wie?


----------



## wSam (31. Januar 2006)

Entweder mit Eclipse die Änderungen machen und neu kompilieren oder über die kommando zeile old school mässig kompilieren mit java.


----------



## -Ener- (31. Januar 2006)

Also, ich hab die .java jetzt im eclipse offen, aber "build" ist grau unterlegt, also das geht nicht zu "builden" , wie mach ich das?


----------



## -Ener- (31. Januar 2006)

Weiß niemand Rat? Ich kenne das Programm nicht und möchte nur eine .java Datei zu einer .class umwandeln...


----------



## Romsl (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Du hast die *.jad oder *.java (denke, dass diese Dateien in deinem Fall einen identischen Inhalt haben). Diese kannst man nun



> old school mässig kompilieren mit java




```
$> javac package.NameDerDatei.java
```

Vorher solltest Du den SDK, erhältlich unter java.sun.com, installieren und die PATH Variable unter Windows (in Linux in Deiner .bashrc, etc.) eingetragen haben.

Es gibt hier im Forum sicherlich viele Topics zu diesem Thema (Topic zum Thema :suspekt: ). Also soweit so gut ansonsten hilft Dir sicher suchen, suchen, suchen,...

Gruß

Roman


----------



## -Ener- (1. Februar 2006)

Geht denn das nicht mit Eclipse?


----------

